# Johann Christian Bach



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

Bear with me here because I'm not so well versed in the finer points of various periods of music. or to be more specific, I have a hard time putting words to what I hear. Anyway, I've heard a few pieces from J.C. Bach on the radio and get the impression that some of his work "bridges" periods. It's almost like I can hear tinges of both Baroque and Classical periods. Am I imagining things or can someone lay out what he was doing?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

You're not imagining things at all. Actually, you have a good ear. JC's dad was writing lots of music for the first 15 years of JC's life; the influence must have been very strong.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Johann Christian Bach was a great original composer writing music in the very new Galant style (early Classical). The Mozarts respected his music and were his friends.


----------



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks to both of you. I wish I had the musical education to describe what it is I'm hearing, but I noticed a similarity to what I've heard from early Mozart and Haydn works along with the J.S. Bach influence. Now I have one more artist to delve into.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Personally, I think his brother CPE Bach is the stronger composer, definitely worth giving him a try as well.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Johann Christian Bach was a great original composer writing music in the very new Galant style (early Classical). The Mozarts respected his music and were his friends.


This new galant style, did J S Bach write anything in the new galant style?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Mandryka said:


> This new galant style, did J S Bach write anything in the new galant style?


No. JS Bach was old school and everyone thought he was lame because of it.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

RonP said:


> Thanks to both of you. I wish I had the musical education to describe what it is I'm hearing, but I noticed a similarity to what I've heard from early Mozart and Haydn works along with the J.S. Bach influence. Now I have one more artist to delve into.


Please don't be discouraged by this. You're in very good company here. I think Bulldog hit the nail on the head too. One beauty of being a beginner or newcomer is hearing things you don't "understand" and drawing conclusions on your own that prove true with greater experience. Hey, I didn't invent math but I would have eventually come up with 1+1=2 on my own. I look forward to reading more from you in the future.


----------

